# Eggplant ideas?



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

There was an amazing deal on eggplant at the farmer's market yesterday, so I bought a LOT. Various kinds of eggplants, not just the usual aubergine.

I plan on making _caponata_ - I have a family recipe (hurray for Sicilian relatives) - which I'll serve with ciabatta. I'll probably make an eggplant lasagna, and maybe a moussaka also. Maybe ratatouille (though that's pretty caponata-ish.)

But this is like 10+ lbs of eggplant.

Any interesting ideas?

DH


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

An excellent Persian eggplant and meat stew:
https://www.bonappetit.com/recipe/khoresh-bademjan


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

https://cooking.nytimes.com/recipes/1018088-the-best-fried-eggplant-sandwich?action=click&module=Local Search Recipe Card&pgType=search&rank=1

https://cooking.nytimes.com/recipes/1015139-the-frankies-fried-eggplant-sandwich?action=click&module=Local Search Recipe Card&pgType=search&rank=2

I love eggplant sandwiches.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

I miss long Filipino style Eggplant. Too easy to grab one, olive oil and pasta sauce, quick lunch.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Eggplant Parm at our house tomorrow! Also love it cubed up in chicken cacciatore.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Eggplant Parmigiana.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

My hoped for eggplant parm has been nixed! It has been changed to stuffed eggplant (basically a meatball style stuffing with the addition of ricotta cheese, cooked in red sauce).


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

I LOVE caponata. Two other eggplant things I love to make are lasagne substituting eggplant sliced thin lengthwise for the noodles and one I call eggplant puttanesca. The latter is better made by grilling the eggplant but skillet or griddle will suffice. Dice an onion and heat it in lots of EVOO until translucent. Brush half inch slices of eggplant with the onion infused oil and grill them. Into the pan that still has oily, translucent onions, toss a couple of diced fresh tomatoes, some kalamata olives, capers, some peperoncino (red pepper flakes), a splash of white wine, and, if you like (I do) smash a few anchovy fillets into the mix. Cook only until hot. Ladle the puttanesca over the eggplant. Grate Pecorino Romano on top and serve. You can dot the layers with mozzarella or sharp provolone or a mixture, but if you are an eggplant junkie, it's not needed. To me this dish beats eggplant Parm, and given how much I love eggplant Parm, that says a lot.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I have this recipe for eggplant soup that is to die for. Once the soup is made, when you serve it you spoon goat cheese blended with basil on top and stir it in. Serve it with garlic bread and a good red wine? Whoo boy!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

I made the eggplant lasagna the other night. Nice nutmeg laced ricotta and a simple crushed tomato sauce with soffrito and chopped walnuts.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Lately I've been dipping into my Los Angeles roots and gobbling down various types of tacos. This thread has me thinking, what might be the result of an eggplant taco, with the eggplant sautéd in bacon grease, topped with crispy bacon bits and slathered in guacamole? And a few preserved jalapeño rounds?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Eggplant slices grilled and rolled around ricotta cheese and simmered in marinara sauce.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> Eggplant slices grilled and rolled around ricotta cheese and simmered in marinara sauce.
> View attachment 63096


I have not eaten Eggplant prepared as you describe, but I have an open mind and an even more widely opened mouth. I'm pretty sure I am going to enjoy that!


----------



## Troones (Mar 7, 2018)

I recently made my own homemade babaganoush which turned out pretty well. Of course the main ingredient is roasted eggplant. If I had the kitchen space I’d set up a little sideline for myself making homemade babaganoush and hummus.

And agree with everyone who suggested Eggplant Parmigiana!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Here's an idea that will send me to my local best produce market for a Japanese eggplant. I'll make a half recipe since I'm only cooking for one.

Spiced Eggplant and Tomatoes With Runny Eggs​
By Melissa Clark

YIELD 4 to 6 servings
TIME 50 minutes
A little like an eggplant version of shakshuka, this velvety skillet meal features sautéed eggplant and tomatoes seasoned with garlic, spices and lemon zest. It's topped with runny eggs and a crunchy garnish of toasted nuts. The yogurt and hot sauce simultaneously heat things up and cool things down, and really add a lot to this hearty, meltingly soft dish. Serve it for brunch or dinner, with a crisp green salad and some flatbread on the side.

INGREDIENTS


1 ½ pounds Italian eggplant, cut into 1-inch cubes
1 ½ teaspoons kosher salt (Diamond Crystal), plus more as needed
⅓ cup pine nuts or slivered almonds
1 ¼ teaspoons baharat blend (or use another spice blend, such as garam masala)
Freshly ground black pepper
5 ½ tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil, plus more as needed
½ teaspoon finely grated lemon zest
3 fat garlic cloves, finely grated, pressed or minced
2 cups chopped fresh tomatoes (about 1 pound)
¾ cup chopped fresh herbs, such as basil, mint, cilantro, parsley, dill or any combination, plus more for garnish
4 to 6 large eggs
Lemon wedges, for serving
Plain whole-milk yogurt, for serving
Hot sauce (such as Tabasco), for serving
PREPARATION


Put eggplant in a colander in the sink and toss with 1 teaspoon salt. Let drain while preparing the nuts.
In a small bowl, combine nuts, 1/4 teaspoon baharat and a large pinch of salt and pepper. Heat 1/2 tablespoon oil in a large skillet over medium heat. Add pine nut mixture and cook, stirring frequently, until fragrant and toasted, 2 minutes. Pour nuts back into the small bowl and stir in lemon zest. Set aside for serving.
Add 3 tablespoons oil to the skillet and heat over medium-high until oil thins out, about 20 seconds. Add enough of the eggplant to fit in one layer without overlapping. Cook eggplant until browned, stirring occasionally, about 7 minutes. Use a slotted spoon to transfer eggplant to a plate. Repeat with more oil and eggplant, taking care not to crowd the pan.
When all the eggplant is browned, push the last batch still in the pan to one side. Drizzle the empty part of the pan with a tiny bit of oil and add garlic. Cook until fragrant, about 30 seconds. Return the rest of the browned eggplant back to the pan and stir well to incorporate garlic.
Add tomatoes and remaining baharat, 1/2 teaspoon salt and a big pinch of pepper. Reduce heat to medium and simmer, stirring occasionally, until tomatoes and eggplant become stewy, 8 to 10 minutes. Stir in herbs. Taste and add more salt, if needed.
Make small hollows into the stewed eggplant with the back of a spoon. Gently crack an egg into each hollow. Season eggs with salt and pepper. Cover with a lid or piece of foil and cook on medium-low until the eggs are just set, but still soft, 4 to 7 minutes. Remove the lid, and garnish with the spiced nuts, more herbs and a squeeze of lemon. Serve with yogurt, hot sauce and more lemon wedges on the side.


----------

